# SUPER TURTLE!~



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

My turtle is attempting to fly.... hehehehe


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Mine do the "superman" as I call it too. LOL


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

lol cool shotz...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx saw him sun bathign and had to take the pics...


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Nice my snapper does it as well :nod:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, cool.

I have the same turtle dock for my turtles, too. Very cool.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Haha, cool.
> 
> I have the same turtle dock for my turtles, too. Very cool.


yeah it works and as cheap


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking turtle


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

ohhh awesome turtle... i had some once.. not like that haha turtles are sweet and yours looks real nice!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah he is cool, we found him where a turtle should not be... my girlfriend works about 5 miles from the creek... and she was walking to her car, and sure enough there was the little guy... we still dont have a name... maybe it should be super turtle... since he floew 5 miles from the nearest water source to find my girlfriend! lol


----------

